# Well wishes for IBJ



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know many of you know Icebucketjohn on here... he wasn't feeling well today and went to the hospital, he said he was feeling better this afternoon.
No one is anticipating this ice season more then John.
Just wishing you well, and ready to hit the ice when you are


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Hope all is well, keep us posted if You can.


----------



## dg1hunt (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know him but read the posts Get well soon.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoy all your posts. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Cmon John get well PDQ and and lets hit the ice together this year.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Prayers sent John, get well.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

get well jon ...aka snowcone


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Get well IBJ.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Prayers sent to John.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Sending prayers, get well IBJ.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Get well soon!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

never met ibj but read his post get well buddy I can tell how much the ice season means to you and hopefully meet you on the ice this year


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Get well soon John.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Get well soon IBJ!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Get well soon IBJ


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> I know many of you know Icebucketjohn on here... he wasn't feeling well today and went to the hospital, he said he was feeling better this afternoon.
> No one is anticipating this ice season more then John.
> Just wishing you well, and ready to hit the ice when you are


I certainly do wish him the very best... Don't know him personally but enjoy reading his posts and think we are of similar age.. Get well soon IBJ...


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Get better John the fish are calling you


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Get well soon IBJ, This is what we live for man!! Lets go catch some fish!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Prayers to get well soon. Hang in there IBJ


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

John wasn't in the hospital. I seen him sinking  at Nimi in a scuba suit. Can't hold IBJ down !!!! See you on the ice buddy


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Get well IBJ, love your posts!!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Feel better soon John. Looking forward to fishing with you this winter


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Also don't know IBJ, but like his post. Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you feel better buddy!


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope you get well soon...met you last year at OSP and know how much you like ice fishing.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Get well soon John, ice is building.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Get well IBJ! Can't wait to hit the ice with ya this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to run into him out at LaDue.
I actually have his old shanty.
Hope all is good and you get out on the ice sir!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Get well John!


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Get well soon John! Hard water looks to be an early Christmas gift this year, so hope to meet you on the ice this year!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good for you to get checked out. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Taken by EMS from work to City Hospital early /weds morning bc of chest pains and all the classic signs of a heart attack... Light -Headed, Dizzy; Nausea, Sweaty, Hot, Cold & Clammy.

BP was 80/48.Pulse Ox was 79 . 

Just arrived home after spending 2 fun-filled days as a pin cushion atAkon City Hospital., $50k in tests including EKG'S, CAT'S, Echogradiogram & a Stress Test._ (Think those 3 Nitro Pills & the Morphine I got while in the ER really did the trick)_

I have an enlarged heart, but no heart damage. They did not find any vein/artery blockage., but want to look further. More tests to follow as an out-patient. Happy to be home. 

Guess it could've been anxiety over ice fishing! 

*Thanks for your thoughts & prayers. *

_*I'll be on the ice next week.... even if it's on a hospital GURNEY!*_


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Just make sure you don't wear the hospital attire. They are a little draft prone around the southern exposure. Sure glad to hear you are home/


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bull crap I just talked to him. He said he was chasing the nurses around his hospital bed the whole time. Begging them for a sponge bath...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Taken by EMS from work to City Hospital early /weds morning bc of chest pains and all the classic signs of a heart attack... Light -Headed, Dizzy; Nausea, Sweaty, Hot, Cold & Clammy.
> 
> BP was 80/48.Pulse Ox was 79 .
> 
> ...


I have gone through all that fun stuff and I am glad your ok. Did you have a heart catheterization? It is a scary thing when dealing with heart issues. It very well may have just been anxiety over ice fishing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> I have gone through all that fun stuff and I am glad your ok. Did you have a heart catheterization? It is a scary thing when dealing with heart issues. It very well may have just been anxiety over ice fishing.


Other tests to be scheduled, but not sure of a Heart Cath.... I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's to a great ice season and to good health moving forward


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

John, we have never met...but im glad your home...i really like your post and look forward to reading more...prayers are with you and get better so you can hit the ice


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Enjoy reading your posts, motivated me to get into ice fishing last year! Glad ur home, do get better quickly


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*I sincerely thank all the "Hardwater Gang" for your thougts & prayers.*

_*THANK GOD I HAD I HAD 3 GREAT DOCTORS TOO.*_


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Prayers for ya bud!!!!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to hear you are back home,wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery IBJ !


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad all is well, rest up, time for some fishing


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Get well soon IBJ.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Prayers to get well soon. Hang in there IBJ


Get well soon John...there are holes to cut and fish to catch.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hope to meet you out on the ice this year ibj. I've enjoyed reading your posts here for the past couple years. It's good to hear that you're home and doing better. Get well soon.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Get better soon, I just googled how to make a defibrillator from a Vexilar battery and it is totally doable, so we should be fine!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Genius thinking swone.. multi-duty Vex... I LIKE IT


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i hope youre feeling better brother....you get out on that ice when you can...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Truthfully; I'm feeling pretty darn good today and b/c of poor weather., not down on myself as much for not being on the ice., drilling holes and wondering if all the guys around me are slaughtering the fish.

I hope to venture out sometime next week, but I'll certainly pace myself more this season and not push the envelope too much.

Get'em Guys...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

canoe carp killer said:


> RIP


???????


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

recover in peace?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I know how scary this can be, I had a triple by pass last year. Sure changed my way of life, however for some strange reason I wasn't worried about it, I am doing well for the condition I have.It's called, Arterial Dwarfism. In other words my arteries are too small.I don't think too much about it, at my age I just need to get more fishing time. My thoughts and prayers for your peace of mind and good health go out to you. I find it is good to be fishing, something like taking a break from all that's going on.I won't be on the ice, but maybe I can get some work done on my boat.Now if I can only get it down in the basement.Happy fishing!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

JameF: Thanks for insight and sharing your experiences too.  I'm gonna venture onto the ice for the 1st time this season today (Friday 12/23/16), but certainly won't overdue it and won't be alone. (Yeah, I got my Nitorgylcerin Pills too).


----------

